# Birthday Boy!!!



## nelly (Jul 15, 2012)

Very surprised that nobody has done this already today!!

Ladies and gentlemen

Get your singing voices on.....

♫Happy Birthday ♪♫To You♬
♫Happy Birthday To You ♫
♫Happy Birthday♪ Dear Krela ♫
♫Happy Birthday ♪To You!♬


          ​


----------



## rectory-rat (Jul 15, 2012)

Lol 
Happy Birthday Krela


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jul 15, 2012)

Happy Birthday Krela, Hope you've had a great day mate!


----------



## Priority 7 (Jul 15, 2012)

Have a good one Krela


----------



## krela (Jul 16, 2012)

Thanks folks.


----------



## Babycpink (Jul 16, 2012)

xxx Happy Birthday Krela xxx


----------



## Mars Lander (Jul 16, 2012)

Sorry didnt see this earlier, Happy Belated Brithday for yesterday


----------



## oldscrote (Jul 16, 2012)

Bloody hell Krela happy birthday mate it was mine yesterday as well


----------



## krela (Jul 16, 2012)

Happy birthday to you too then OS.


----------



## urban phantom (Jul 16, 2012)

all the best mate have a good day


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jul 16, 2012)

Happy Birthday to OS for yesterday too then


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Jul 16, 2012)

_ HaPpY BiRtHdAy kReLa _


----------



## kehumff (Jul 16, 2012)

Happy Birthday yehhh


----------



## teeheehee (Jul 16, 2012)

Happy Birthday krela


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 16, 2012)

All the belated best to both.


----------



## nelly (Jul 16, 2012)

And a happy one to you too then Spike, you two could have got together for your own little cider festival


----------



## Jumpin' Jax (Jul 16, 2012)

Many happy belated burpday wishes to you both!!


----------



## imyimyimy (Jul 16, 2012)

I dont know either of you but, Happy birthday!!!


----------



## Lucky Pants (Jul 16, 2012)

Happy Birthday you two .


----------



## perjury saint (Jul 16, 2012)

Happy birthday boss!


----------



## Munchh (Jul 17, 2012)

I had heard he likes to keep it quiet these days nelly. That's blown that then!! 

Belated best wishes K, hope it was memorable.


----------



## night crawler (Jul 17, 2012)

Bit late on this one but Belated greetings to you both.


----------



## gushysfella (Jul 17, 2012)

Sorry it's late missed the thread! Happy birth day both hope you had a good one each. GF


----------



## nelly (Jul 17, 2012)

Munchh said:


> I had heard he likes to keep it quiet these days nelly. That's blown that then!!
> 
> Belated best wishes K, hope it was memorable.



I can understand that, when you get to his age then you like to play the event down a bit 

Trouble if that when you log on to FaceBook it reminds me that I need to greet the old timers!!!


----------



## whodareswins (Jul 17, 2012)

Happy birthday. So many Birthdays at the moment!!


----------

